# NBA star LeBron James calls Bill Clinton “first black President”



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 25, 2020)

LeBron James, Lakers meet Bill Clinton after game in Brooklyn
					

LeBron James said it was "just surreal" to speak briefly with the former president on the floor after the Lakers defeated the Nets at Barclays Center.



					www.usatoday.com
				












						LeBron James Faces Backlash for Calling Bill Clinton 'First Black President'
					

The L.A. Lakers player takes to Instagram to gush over his meeting with the former PLOTUS at a basketball game, only to be met with backlash from his followers on the platform.




					www.aceshowbiz.com
				




*LeBron James** got the chance to meet Bill Clinton on Thursday night, January 23, when his team L.A. Lakers defeated the Brooklyn Nets. The basketball player was so excited to be able to meet the former PLOTUS that he took to Instagram to share a couple of photos of their meet-up. However, the caption of his post successfully ruffled a lot of people's feathers.

Alongside a photo of them together, LeBron wrote, "As Toni Morrison said 'The first black president', We appreciate you still to this day! Big Bill The (goat emoji)." The backlash was immediate, with many people expressing disappointment over what he wrote. "Damn bron you was doing good until this bulls***," one said

Reminding the NBA star of what Bill did, another commented, "This dude made policies that hurt the black community. Did you know that Bron?" Some others told LeBron to delete the post, while someone advised him to "disable comment Lebron they are about to go in." A different individual pointed out, "His bill led to the direct incarceration of young black men and he decimated Haiti. Bill was never our friend. Not then... Not now."

There was also one who blasted him, "He doesn't know any better. If it's not scripted and produced he's lost and confused when it comes to real issues." Meanwhile, another person mocked LeBron, "This is what happens when you have a large platform, millions of dollars and NO EDUCATION."

LeBron has yet to respond to the backlash.

Prior to the post, LeBron let it be known how much he adores Bill Clinton in a candid interview, "Between him and Barack [Obama], my presidents, guys that I've just admired, when Bill was in office and obviously when Barack in office. To be able to have a personal relationship with Barack and being able to go up to Bill and he knows me, it's just surreal."

He continued, "I know you all get sick and tired of hearing about the kid from Akron, you have no idea where I come from and the odds that were stacked up against me, to have moments where I can shake the President of the United States' hand and be on a first-name basis, it's crazy."*


----------



## JoshPlz (Jan 25, 2020)

So he says that Bill Clinton is a white nigger? Based and monkeypilled!


----------



## Bioniclelover (Jan 25, 2020)

JoshPlz said:


> So he says that Bill Clinton is a white nigger? Based and monkeypilled!


Sargon of Akkad should sue him for stealing his line.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jan 25, 2020)

> *LeBron has yet to respond to the backlash.*



And he shouldn't.

Besides, everyone under the sun has always called Billy boy there the first black president.  _BLACK PEOPLE _have constantly called him the first black president.  I'm curious to know how many blacks are actually butt hurt, and not just IDpol zombies like that huge forehead lady.  I feel like this is a latte drinking white person thing.



> *There was also one who blasted him, "He doesn't know any better. If it's not scripted and produced he's lost and confused when it comes to real issues." Meanwhile, another person mocked LeBron, "This is what happens when you have a large platform, millions of dollars and NO EDUCATION."*



Fuck off with this "muh platform" bullshit, I've heard this said way too much in the last few days.

Must suck when you feel insecure because twitter and instagram is the only place where you think you matter.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 25, 2020)

When did news become " A celebrity said/did something, here are random twitter users opinions"?


----------



## Sir Wesley Tailpipe (Jan 25, 2020)

Bioniclelover said:


> Sargon of Akkad should sue him for stealing his line.


We were making that joke all over back in 1992, Sargon has no claim!


----------



## zero-who (Jan 25, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> When did news become " A celebrity said/did something, here are random twitter users opinions"?





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Jonah Peretti founded BuzzFeed in November 2006.


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 25, 2020)

WhoTheFuckIsZeroTwo said:


> (buzzfeed founder)



Jonah Peretti was also a Marxist in college. Explains it perfectly.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Jan 25, 2020)

man, never thought LeBron could have multiple wrong takes in 1 NBA season


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 25, 2020)

He played the sax, got his dick sucked by some hoes, and now looks like he has AIDs. Pretty apt.


----------



## Revo (Jan 26, 2020)

An advice for op:Stop making 2 or more than 2 threads per day and stop making day after day threads. You need to calm down,a little bit.


----------



## Homersexual (Jan 28, 2020)

All niggers are rapists, murderers and drug dealers. By that standard Billtavius Klintwon is at least 2/3 nigger.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 30, 2020)

Why do you keep posting culture war bullshit articles in all the off-topic boards? A&H exists for a reason.


----------



## Zaryiu (Feb 2, 2020)

Don't  forget Billcommited crimes so yeah, checks out


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 6, 2020)

Barack Obama was the first gay president, on account of his "wife" Michael clearly being a dude.


----------

